# Code compliant



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

They make hard wired versions.. as long as the cord was removed and an appropriate connector used I don't see a problem, I wouldn't wire it with the cord feeding it though


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hippie said:


> They make hard wired versions.. as long as the cord was removed and an appropriate connector used I don't see a problem, I wouldn't wire it with the cord feeding it though


I do not believe they do with this particular model. It's a led GE fixture they sell at home depot .


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Does it have any ko's?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Does it have any ko's?


I do not have the fixture yet just seen a link for it. If it has ko's then I know it could be hard wired that way but my real question is it a code violation to cut plug and hard wire it to a JB.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Gamit said:


> I do not have the fixture yet just seen a link for it. If it has ko's then I know it could be hard wired that way but my real question is it a code violation to cut plug and hard wire it to a JB.


Yes, the cord is not going to be an approved wiring method


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Yes, the cord is not going to be an approved wiring method


I didn't think so. What article would that fall under?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

gamit said:


> i didn't think so. What article would that fall under?


400.8(1)


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> 400.8(1)


400.7 permits wiring to luminaries ?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Gamit said:


> 400.7 permits wiring to luminaries ?


I wouldn't consider the cord to be part of the luminare/ fixture, more like supply wiring which has to be an approved method


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I wouldn't consider the cord to be part of the luminare/ fixture, more like supply wiring which has to be an approved method


It's really no different then a cord on a chandelier or pendant.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Gamit said:


> Customer purchased corded under cabinet lighting. There is no problem cutting plug off and hard wiring them...right. I can honestly say do not do much under cabinet lighting.


What do the instructions say? :jester:



> *110.3 Examination, Identification, Installation, and Use
> of Equipment.
> 
> (B) Installation and Use.* Listed or labeled equipment
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What do the instructions say? :jester:


They say GIT R DONE and cut the damn cord.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

erics37 said:


> They say GIT R DONE and cut the damn cord.


 if I had the fixture I would read instructions. I guess might have to pick one up and see what it says


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> 400.8(1)


 

Yep.



*400.8 Uses Not Permitted.​*​​​​Unless specifically permitted
in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
following:
(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure
(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings,
suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors
(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar​
openings


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Gamit said:


> I do not have the fixture yet just seen a link for it. If it has ko's then I know it could be hard wired that way but my real question is it a code violation to cut plug and hard wire it to a JB.





Hippie said:


> Yes, the cord is not going to be an approved wiring method





Gamit said:


> I didn't think so. What article would that fall under?





Gamit said:


> 400.7 permits wiring to luminaries ?


You agreed with Hippie's response and I only answered your question.

400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted
in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
following:
(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yep.
> 
> 400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> ...


Honestly do you think I or any one on here is going to run flexible cord through walls  that of course would be a violation. I just want to put a JB under cabinet to make the splice


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Gamit said:


> Honestly do you think I or any one on here is going to run flexible cord through walls  that of course would be a violation. I just want to put a JB under cabinet to make the splice


Some of the guys here think they're the only ones who know the NEC.

Can the OP run speaker wire without a ground for these lights?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Some of the guys here think they're the only ones who know the NEC.
> 
> Can the OP run speaker wire without a ground for these lights?


OP ? Im just going to have HO buy lights that are specifically designed to be hard wired and end the non-sense


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've ripped out the cord and drilled a 7/8 hole and put a fitting in. Who cares about knock outs as long as there is room for one?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

If anyone cares

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...053&langId=-1&keyword=202529856&storeId=10051


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Gamit said:


> OP ? Im just going to have HO buy lights that are specifically designed to be hard wired and end the non-sense


OP = original post. :thumbsup:

I hate when HO's provide material but I've been there and done that too. Do you what you got to do. I think the UC lights will be fine.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> OP = original post. :thumbsup:
> 
> I hate when HO's provide material but I've been there and done that too. Do you what you got to do. I think the UC lights will be fine.


Yea I hate it to but he is a good customer and it's a nice little kitchen reno.


----------

